# food network episode



## wanabecook (Nov 3, 2007)

OK Folks, 
I watched a show sometime in the middle of the year, (May time frame) that had a chicken tortila, enchalada or what ever their called; stuffed with chicken (with flavors, can't remember?) rolled up in a *CORN* tortila. They made about 10 of them and put them in a baking dish, covered them in cheese and baked them. I for the life of me can't find the show that had this recipe. The wife can't eat wheat and I am always looking for recipes that are wheat and glutton free. This was one of them and I didn't get the chance to write it down. I actually made it that night and it was wonderful. If anyone knows the recipe or the show it would be a big help. I think is was Sandra Lee, but it could have been another one of the women on TV.


----------



## shakeandbake (Feb 24, 2007)

Enchiladas are easy and great to eat. Google and you'll find lots of recipes or search on food networks site.

Basically, purchase a big can of enchilada sauce at the store, it is a thin spicy/slightly bitter sauce. Cook up your filling, chicken, ground beef, taco meat, cheese...whatever you like to eat. Dip your tortilla in the enchilada sauce (this is the messy part) and then place your filling in the middle and roll them up. Place the stuffed tortillas in the pan and pour your enchilada sauce on top (about 1/4, 1/2 covered). Add some cheese on top and bake.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

chicken enchiladas Recipe Search Food Network


----------



## pgr555 (Aug 3, 2007)

I make a wonderful eggplant enchilada recipe for those of you who want something different & yummy... Out of the original moosewood


----------

